# Hymer electric step.



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I have searched around the old threads to see if I can get help regarding the electric step on my Hymer V reg but to no avail.
The problem, the motor that operates the single step is attached to a body frame by three screws/bolts. Two of these are now broken, I have just sheared one  attempting to remove the motor.
As the step retracts without these three anchoring bolts the motor itself is turning slightly and the steps then jam in the closed position.
Darren from Brownhills is unable to assist as the motors are no longer manufactured, so, can anyone suggest a solution please.
IF, big IF, I could remove the motor by shearing the final bolt head I then have the problem of extracting and identifying the bolt.  
Apparently the motors used to cost £250  
Any help would be appreciated.
Norman.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I have had our motor off a couple of times fixing the wiring. It seems odd that yours are so stuck that the break off. Anyway it seems you have no choice get the motor off then work out some way to get the bolt out and find new ones.

We have another problem that seems unsolvable short of buying a new step. Two of the teeth on the circular piece attached to the step have broken off so the only way to get it closed is to give it a push with the motor started, any ideas.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening jhelm, 

I just ordered a toothed gear for another customer with a Hymer step, so this could be the same one you need. If you can PM me your serial number I will see if I can assist.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good evening jhelm,
> 
> I just ordered a toothed gear for another customer with a Hymer step, so this could be the same one you need. If you can PM me your serial number I will see if I can assist.
> 
> ...


Is that a serial number on the step or the camper. Where might I look for it.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening jhelm,

You can see an image of the Hymer Serial Plate here:

__
https://flic.kr/p/6158420873
 If you can't find it I can also use your VIN.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good evening jhelm,
> 
> You can see an image of the Hymer Serial Plate here:
> 
> ...


So it is the serial number for the camper. Question, are you talking about the gear on the motor or the one on the step. I have to look again but I think the simi circular plate with the teeth in it is welded onto the step itself. That is the piece that has the teeth missing.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning jhelm, yes if you can provide the details on this plate to me and let me know your email address then I can forward you the exploded view diagram for the step.

The part I am talking about is a quarter circle toothed plate with a bolt welded through one corner from memory. Does this sound about right?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good morning jhelm, yes if you can provide the details on this plate to me and let me know your email address then I can forward you the exploded view diagram for the step.
> 
> The part I am talking about is a quarter circle toothed plate with a bolt welded through one corner from memory. Does this sound about right?
> 
> ...


I have pm you the info. I had a look and now see that the plate can easily be changed.


----------

